# My Friends Q3 with Vossen Wheels!



## JJJinez (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hey guys i just wanted to share my friend´s new Q3 with some Vossen wheels... 
* 









*this Pic is before he lowered! 
* 






 
*He doesn´t want to lower it a lot since is the Family car and he also owns a VR6T and a Fully Restored MK1, so this should be more practical. 

Hope you like it, saludos de México! 

Club VAG México*


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

Esta muy buena, pero le falto llanta cachetona...que medidas son? 
Muy muy chingona compadre....


----------



## ltata (Sep 2, 2013)

are these 10,5 20 or 9 20?
et?
thanks


----------

